
Schelling's Model of Segregation - _pius
http://nifty.stanford.edu/2014/mccown-schelling-model-segregation/
======
lkbm
Vihart and Nicky Case created an interactive way to play with this model that
I believe appeared on HN a month or so back:
[http://ncase.me/polygons/](http://ncase.me/polygons/)

